# NVIDIA Geforce 7100/ NVIDIA nforce 630i



## bongsky (Dec 4, 2015)

I wont be able to upgrade windows 10 , my video card is not compatible...


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

That video card IS very old....if the rest of your computer is around the same age I would NOT recommend trying to upgrade either


----------



## bongsky (Dec 4, 2015)

So whats the best option out there for new video card that works on windows 10, i dont do gaming on my pc, dont want to spend much money on this, any recommendation?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I need to know information about your PC in order to provide you with an answer to that question.

Is it a big box brand (HP, Dell, Acre, Asus, etc??)
If so, post its Model Number here so I can identify it.

If its a CUSTOM (home Built) Machine, provide info on the following:
Motherboard
Central Processing unit (CPU)
Power Supply (Brand name and Max rated wattage)


----------



## bongsky (Dec 4, 2015)

Ive got HP Pavilion a6603w Desktop PC
model # FK555AA


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

that computer is VERY old...I wouldn't even recommend upgrading it to windows 10 as it may have problems with windows 10 having driver support for some of its devices.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/manually-run-windows-10-compatibility-appraiser

this should tell you if you will be able to run windows 10


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I have an old computer which has the Nvidia Geforce card GT220 and it works in Windows 7 and Windows 10 too.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I wont be able to upgrade windows 10 , my video card is not compatible
> Ive got HP Pavilion a6603w Desktop PC
> model # FK555AA


*HP Pavilion a6603w Desktop PC*(FK555AA)
That desktop was introduced in August 2008 and came with Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 32-bit.

What Windows version and bit version is it currently running?
Unless it's currently running Windows 7 SP1 or Windows 8.1, you cannot make the free upgrade to Windows 10.

Its NVIDIA GeForce 7100 integrated graphics device supports Windows 7, but not Windows 8.1 or Windows 10.
It has only a 250W power supply, so finding a Windows 10-compatible graphics card that the power supply can handle may be difficult.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

